

Ask HN: Is it possible to discuss old submissions? - ctoth

I submitted something a few months ago which I think is rather interesting now, not only for the original content but also for the HN comments on the submission. If I submit the link to the HN story directly it is killed. Is there an accepted way to do this, or am I just to let bygones be bygones?
======
duiker101
I cant speak of rules but you might be able to bypass that filter by modifying
the URL in some way, add some non-existent query variable or something...

Still, if months have passed, it's more relevant now and you think the
discussion about it can be improved I don't see nothing wrong in posting it
again.

